# Bloody Skull Fountain Sealer?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

We made a bloody skull fountain and used the spray on granite paint. It came out nice, but I am not sure what to seal it with.

Any ideas? 
It's going to have water pumping through it for sure and possibly red water of some sort.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The only thing that will hold up is two part epoxy. Everything else will peel away.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Like Resin?
Would they have it at home depot?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Liquid Nail has worked for me in the past, caulking as well.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you want to coat the paint so that the original color shows through or do you just want to make a black bowl. If you just want a black bowl just use black silicone calking spread with a brush.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I want some clear coating that will protect the granite paint.

So are you saying to use Epoxy resin? Like you might use for fiberglass work?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

that is polyester resin but it think it will work fine. At Lowe's they are side by side. You can look at craft stores for small cans of the 2 part epoxy it is used for making things look like they have multiple coats of varnish on them. AC Moore used to carry it.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

What about some sort of varnish?


----------

